# MLS Annual Train Get together



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, In a couple of days, the yearly get together at Marty's will be history. So, we need to start thinking about a new meeting place to run trains. Yea, a place with two main lines would be ideal but I don't think that should be a deciding factor. Let's start a list of places we'd like to nominate. Hopefully we'll get someone or maybe even two fellow MLS members willing to host such events.

Let me start by proposing the following two layouts.

East coast: Dr. Rivet's, Location: Virginia Type: Multi mainline raised track

West Coast: JJ's. Location N. Phoenix Az; Type: Ground level single mainline


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy;

Those are two good choices. Of course, the layout owners will have to agree to it. I have yet to get to Dr. Rivet's layout, but am still hoping to squeeze it in. If he agrees, my vote goes to Dr. Rivet for east coast. Jim (Dr. Rivet) is also getting interested in ride on live steam, but I hope that he will still stick with his #1 gauge live steamers as well.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Finger Lakes Live Steamers......Upper NY State.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Alternate years with West coast (nice weather) and East coast (where everyone else lives)


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy

I've been to many events at Dr Rivets. His yard is limited to about 20 cars. Plenty of track space, but limited space for us 2 legged visitors.

I suggest a different venue.

Chuck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> His yard is limited to about 20 cars.


Chuck - that took me a few minutes, but I realized you meant automobiles, not train yard tracks!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Pete. It occurred to me when I reread it shortly before your post that there could be some confusion.

Chuck


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

how about eric shrade's Winnegance & Quebec? i have no idea if he would have any interest, but its definitely a nice layout. please somewhere in the NE. Dr. Rivets(jim's) sounds like it might be okay.

..or maybe at my place once my new track is built...


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to me that if there is a site for such an event then anyone interested in hosting the MLS get together would post as such. Otherwise, one might chat with the "potential" owners prior to making a public query.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps there are locations that have multiple railroads in close proximity. All are running simultaneously so that a third or quarter of the the total folks is only there at one time. Evenings are all at a common location. 

In rough numbers, how many folks are we talking about?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles said:


> Seems to me that if there is a site for such an event then anyone interested in hosting the MLS get together would post as such. Otherwise, one might chat with the "potential" owners prior to making a public query.


Charles, I only suggested the two locations "might" be places to have future meets. I said "Hopefully we'll get someone or maybe even two fellow MLS members willing to host such events."

Since neither JJ or Dr. Rivet have responded to this thread, I have to conclude they either haven't been on this site since I originally posted this thread or they are not interested. This thread was meant only to spur some interest in finding a future site.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well Randy JJ is already at Marty's Party, I doubt if coming here is a thought....

I don't think JJ has run a train around his layout in a couple of years, got an advanced cleanup party?
Why don't we all meet in your garage?
or at my place 3 autos at a time...

It takes a rare site that can handle so many folks. Then a rarer fellow to invite the masses to invade ...
John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy

Dr. Rivet is aware of your post. I talked to him about it several days ago. He asked me to say that he couldn't handle the number of people expected.

I tried, but wasn't as clear as I could have been.

Chuck


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't know how feasible this would be, but the only other option I could think of is to rent out an old large storefront{if that's possible} that's not being utilized for a few days or a week or an old large building not being utilized near an actual railroad. 

Perhaps the MLS members that would be going could help chip in to cover the rental cost and then set something up as a temporary layout. At least then you'd have the parking space available for a lot larger crowds. And maybe some may have some old stuff they may want to get rid of and could sell it at such a venue.

Again, just suggesting another alternative, what folks do with it is entirely up to them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As soon as donations are involved, and collecting monies, it increases the complexity of the situation.

My current place can't do it, but hmm.... I have another place that NEEDS a railroad.

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Randy, thanks for posting the question and suggesting some solutions. I've been wondering the same thing, so I appreciate the conversation.

How about an extension on existing venues? E.g., the ECLSTS show, but with an MLS tack-on of two or three days in advance, visiting local layouts and meeting at... ok, I don't know how to solve that.

Or, several meets in various parts of the country, based on who volunteers, and folks just go to what's near?

C


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> How about an extension on existing venues? E.g., the ECLSTS show, but with an MLS tack-on of two or three days in advance


Sounds like a good idea to me. Could be 2 or 3 days after also? There are some portable tracks around here, like the setup at Cabin Fever.
Why not take the Hall at ECLSTS for a day after and set up another track or two ?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> Hi Randy, thanks for posting the question and suggesting some solutions. I've been wondering the same thing, so I appreciate the conversation.
> 
> How about an extension on existing venues? E.g., the ECLSTS show, but with an MLS tack-on of two or three days in advance, visiting local layouts and meeting at... ok, I don't know how to solve that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cliffy. 

I don't have the numbers, but it seemed to me that Marty didn't have that great a turn out in the last couple of years compared to the past. So, my point being, if we had a meet on the east coast and one on the west coast, I wouldn't expect everyone to make both meets. But either way, this was all just a thought.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's highly unlikely I will travel to the East coast for a meet, since I'm all the way on the West coast, but a West coast or Arizona meet is attractive to me.

I agree with Randy, and he's just throwing ideas out, getting hit with "you made a mistake" sure does not seem to be in the "MLS spirit"

Greg


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

or somewhere in the midwest that isnt as far for so many to fly/drive. I would love to see the RLD fall open house turned into a large gathering. Haven't seen pics of the new shop layout, but its supposed to be larger and better than the big layout at the old shop. Excellent place for live steam and battery/RC operation, Not super far from Indianapolis for those that might fly in and rent a car. One shop in Indy has G scale as well. Would be really nice to see a midwestern gathering. They always seem to be on either coast or way down on the gulf coast. None are easily attended by the younger generation that isnt retired or has depth of wallet to travel the huge distance to the coasts. I am not saying to not have them there as well, but one around the Indiana/Illinois area would be a welcome addition IMHO. Mike


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

We used to have a good MLS showing at the Big Train Show but that fell out after the move inland, it's really gone south since the live steam setup stopped coming. Nowadays things are so fragmented I doubt anyone will be able to find a consensus for another meeting place. Don't want to sound so negative but its not going to easy to find a location thats large enough with enough access that can accommodate a number of people and be within a reasonable distance. With Marty calling it quits its the end of an era. I wish I could have gone once but...


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

What about RLD hobbies ?


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats my thought, if the new layout is as big if not bigger than the last(heard it was gonna be larger) then there will be room to grow. I know at his old location there was plenty of room for a couple portable layouts to be added and even a tent to deal with sun and rain issues. I could see the RLD open house becoming a new gathering if folks will come. His fall open house is this coming weekend, is anybody even going? I have seen little to no discussion about it in the last couple months.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Frankly.. What about Our buddy Robby..??

He's.."allready" holding yearly runs at his shop!!

.. Just go bring your trains and show up!!
Done deal...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Greg Elmassian said:


> It's highly unlikely I will travel to the East coast for a meet, since I'm all the way on the West coast, but a West coast or Arizona meet is attractive to me.
> 
> I agree with Randy, and he's just throwing ideas out, getting hit with "you made a mistake" sure does not seem to be in the "MLS spirit"
> 
> Greg


Greg, I agree with Randy as well, and I sure apologize if I sounded like I was saying "you made a mistake." I meant to only offer my own ideas, inadequate though they might be. 

At the heart of my suggestion was finding an existing east and west (and maybe central) venue to tack onto, not to expect folks in the west to travel to the east and vice versa.

Thanks again Randy for raising the matter. As Vic said, "With Marty calling it quits its the end of an era. I wish I could have gone once but..." I'm in that same boat, so I share the hope that a new venue might be discovered or created.

Cliff


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

how about a few portable tracks setup at the RR museum of PA at strasburg?? should be in the northeast. the majority of us live there


----------

